# Playstation Vita



## Brad (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm surprised there isn't a thread about this already. Are any of you planning on picking up a PS Vita, or do you already have one? I got mine on Friday along with Uncharted, and for the most part, I'm enjoying it more than my 3DS. The sticks are nice, the screen is amazing, and I kinda like Live Area better than the XrossMedia Bar. I'm on my second playthrough of Uncharted and thats pretty good. Definitley the best launch title out. So, Vita, yes or no?


----------



## Jake (Feb 29, 2012)

I still dont know if I'll get one.

I doubt I will.


----------



## strucked (Feb 29, 2012)

well if animal crossing is making a surprise release on this platform before the one due in 3DS then possibly I would buy it...

p.s. I have a psp and I feel sorry for it every day because all it does is sit there eating dust while being laughed at by my 3DS... :/ I might sell it on ebay to end its suffering..


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 29, 2012)

Brad said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a thread about this already. Are any of you planning on picking up a PS Vita, or do you already have one? I got mine on Friday along with Uncharted, and for the most part, I'm enjoying it more than my 3DS. The sticks are nice, the screen is amazing, and I kinda like Live Area better than the XrossMedia Bar. I'm on my second playthrough of Uncharted and thats pretty good. Definitley the best launch title out. So, Vita, yes or no?


I got my Sony PlayStation Vita last Thursday after I had finished college and I was going to post about it, but due to "some people" on this forum, they would get mardy if I were to post about mine...


----------



## Twinretro (Feb 29, 2012)

Judging by my history of having to have everything at least for a short time...I'll most likely get one used and sell it after a while if I don't like it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 29, 2012)

I got mine during the official launch, the Wi-Fi package. Picked up Uncharted, ModNation, Wipeout, and Little Deviants. Loved the first three games so far, haven't touched Deviants yet.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> I got mine during the official launch, the Wi-Fi package. Picked up Uncharted, ModNation, Wipeout, and Little Deviants. Loved the first three games so far, haven't touched Deviants yet.


Which one would you say is better, Little Deviants or ModNation Racers?
I am enquiring as I have a reciept that can give me 20% off my next Sony PlayStation Vita game purchase...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Which one would you say is better, Little Deviants or ModNation Racers?
> I am enquiring as I have a reciept that can give me 20% off my next Sony PlayStation Vita game purchase...


As I've yet to touch Little Deviants, I can't render an accurate judgement on it. However, if it's truly a collection of minigames showing off the Vita's capabilities (which frankly, we have Welcome Park for), then I would go with ModNation Racers. I'll have to add your PSN sometime too.


----------



## Caius (Feb 29, 2012)

I plan to pick one up sometime after Metal Gear Solid: Rising, or Lord of Apocalypse is released.

Edit: My bad, Metal Gear Rising: Revengance. Stupid name.


----------



## Brad (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anybody gotten to try out the party service yet? Does it work well?


----------



## Jake (Feb 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I got my Sony PlayStation Vita last Thursday after I had finished college and I was going to post about it, but due to "some people" on this forum, they would get mardy if I were to post about mine...


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

^^^^







 Also i will not be getting a vita, i would love to have it though


----------



## Nami (Mar 1, 2012)

I probably won't be getting the Vita anytime soon. Honestly it all depends on the games released on it, I was never a fan of THAT many ps3 games so I just mooched off my friend when he was done with games I did like. I still say ps2 era was the best of all~


----------



## MasterC (Mar 1, 2012)

The memory card for it is much more expensive than the Sandisk.

$100 - $120







$40






I also might not get one unless it has a game I look forward to playing.


----------



## Brad (Mar 1, 2012)

MasterC said:


> The memory card for it is much more expensive than the Sandisk.



My memory card was only $30.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> My memory card was only $30.



I was comparing the 32GB memory cards, not the other ones.


----------



## Brad (Mar 2, 2012)

Ah, I don't see a point in getting a 32 GB card. Unless you plan on downloading all of your games.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 3, 2012)

I plan on buying all of my games and then just downloading a few downloadable games.
Will a 16GB PSVita Memory Card be more than enough considering that it requires about 3GB to save games for the PSVita?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 3, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I plan on buying all of my games and then just downloading a few downloadable games.
> Will a 16GB PSVita Memory Card be more than enough considering that it requires about 3GB to save games for the PSVita?



I'm pretty you've got a PS3, so yes. If you don't have a PS3, the 32 would be an worthy investment. All the Vita files can be transferred to the PS3 for storage if it ever gets full. 

@Brad: Nope, haven't bothered doing it with others. Been busy playing games and tweeting like a twit.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 9, 2012)

Tom said:


> All the Vita files can be transferred to the PS3 for storage if it ever gets full.


Awesome! My Sony PlayStation 3 came with about 500GB of data storage and so I was wondering how I would ever manage to fill that and now I know thanks to you Tom. lol

I have two more questions for you Tom.

1. Can I transfer PS Vita game data to the Sony PlayStation 3 or is it just miscellaneous data?

2. I have just had a look at the back of my Rayman Origins game box for the Sony PlayStation Vita and it says "10MB Minimum" underneath the memory information box.
Does that mean that I will be able to store a *LOT* of PS Vita game data on a 16GB Memory Card?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 13, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Awesome! My Sony PlayStation 3 came with about 500GB of data storage and so I was wondering how I would ever manage to fill that and now I know thanks to you Tom. lol
> 
> I have two more questions for you Tom.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply, not having a dedicated computer hinders. But to answer your questions:
1. I'm not 100% certain, but I believe it's all the files. I haven't tried it as I've got a 32GB Card.
2. It all depends on what you download/purchase. If it's just a bunch of games that only require MB installs, then you should last a while. If you plan on making a decent amount of purchases digitally, then it may pose a problem.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> Sorry for the late reply, not having a dedicated computer hinders. But to answer your questions:
> 1. I'm not 100% certain, but I believe it's all the files. I haven't tried it as I've got a 32GB Card.
> 2. It all depends on what you download/purchase. If it's just a bunch of games that only require MB installs, then you should last a while. If you plan on making a decent amount of purchases digitally, then it may pose a problem.


I tend to very rarely purchase any of my games through the PlayStation Store as I like to support retail copies of games by purchasing them at stores.


----------

